# What happend to the Kingdom of Arnor?



## WizardKing (Jan 10, 2003)

how did it just dissapear?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 10, 2003)

No its north of the Shire, where the Witch-king lived, he took it over ages ago and then Gondor turned into the only main country of Numenoreans!

Thôl


----------



## Eriol (Jan 10, 2003)

I can't give you the dates off the top of my head, but...

at a point in Arnor's history it broke into three realms (sibling rivalry among the princes): Arthedain, Cardolan, Rhudaur. Some centuries passed and the line of Elendil failed in Cardolan and Rhudaur, so that at some point the king of Arthedain tried to reclaim the rest of the lands as his kingdom (since he was the sole heir of Elendil). Of course his claim was rebuffed. It was the king of Arthedain that gave the hobbits permission to settle in the Shire (T.A 1601).

At the same time the Witch-King of Angmar (who was the chief of the Ringwraiths, though no one knew that at the time) set up a realm in the northern ranges of the misty mountains, that encompassed both sides of the range. It was an evil realm, of course, with trolls, orcs and evil men, and it fought the remnant of Arnor (Arthedain, and to a lesser extent Cardolan -- Rhudaur had become evil and allied to Angmar) bitterly. At the same time Gondor was facing some fierce enemies of its own, the Balchoth (a people from the east) and the Haradrim. Realizing that an evil power, guided by a fierce hatred of the Dúnedain, was directing the attacks, the two realms struck an alliance. In T.A. 1974 (I think) the last king of Arthedain, Arvedui, sent a message to Gondor that Angmar was rounding up a massive force and requested help. But before any help came, the Witch-King's armies overran Arthedain. The king was forced to withdraw to the northern waste. While the Angmarians (?) were feasting, a fleet arrived at the Grey Havens, coming from Gondor. Gondor was at that time much stronger than any realm in the north, and the small force (in the Gondorians' reckoning) was enough to rout the Angmarians. But in these battles the last kingdom of the North came to its end, as Arvedui was lost in the sea and the area became really an underpopulated wasteland. Only in the Shire and in Bree there were enough people.


----------



## WizardKing (Jan 10, 2003)

*damm ur good?*

your good, i need some info on the elvish kingdoms on bereiland?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 10, 2003)

Feel free to pm me if you wish, but I can only be credited with loving the books! This info could be found in the Appendices of LotR, and all I know about elvish realms of Beleriand came from the Sil (and a bit of the Unfinished Tales), so my advice for you is to delve into them...

P.S. I forgot to mention that the Elves of the Grey Havens, as well as a force from Rivendell led by Glorfindel, helped in that battle.


----------



## morello13 (Jan 10, 2003)

if you wont read LotR, try reading the appendixes for this info and matters of the durin's folk, the rohirrim and others


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2003)

Correct me if im wrong, but the Witch-King took over Arnor before he became a Nazgul right? I know i should know... cuz im reading the Appendixes and it hasnt talked about Elindil and Isildur yet, but it sais how the Witch-king was messing around with Arnor already... So that means that either the War of the Ring was very close, or he was a Witch-king before he became a Nazgul...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2003)

o nevermind... im still a little lost withall the history of that realm though...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2003)

here we go... lemme see if i got this right:

The big Numenore thing happens, and the faithful Numenoreans come to Middle-Earth. They make 2 realms, Arnor, and Gondor. Isildur is the leader of Arnor, and Anorien to Gondor. The war of the Ring happens, and Anorien, and Elindil fall, but Gondor still lives on. The Witch-king comes back after some time cuz the ring isnt destroyed, and goes off to Ceren-Dun. Here he makes war on Arnor, taking advantage of the fact that they are quarraling among themselves. (This is after Isildur is killed by the way.) So he destroyes Arnor, and there we are...

Is that right?

And did Sauron just not care to search for the Ring at this time, or was he set on taking out Arnor first?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 10, 2003)

It wasnt the war of the ring yet...that battle was the Battle of the Dagolad.

And Sauron was disembodied when that happened.


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 10, 2003)

*Morgul King*

The history of Arnor is in the appendices of ROTK. Isildur AND Anarion went south to rule Gondor, their father Elendil formed Armor and was High King. Arnor was NOT destroyed by the Witch King, Rhuaduar was taken by his evil men, Cardolan and Arthedain were destroyed by him in wars he waged on them. Arthdain, Cardolan and Rhuaduar were the three kingdoms Armor divided into. This happened centuries after the death of Isildur. Anorien is not a kingdom but a province of Gondor and did not fall in the war of the Last Alliance. See the Silmarillion for that conflict.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2003)

o... i didnt mean to put the War of the Ring... sorry...


and JeffF, i know he didnt destroy it, but he helped push the destruction of the realm overboard...

So besides those 2 things, am i pretty much right? And the Isildur Anarion thing... like, did i sum it up ok?


----------

